# Late 2001 Evinrude Ficht 225 Motor Good Or Bad ??



## realstreet (Dec 8, 2008)

Hey Guys Im looking at a 23 ft mako the owner went through the boat in 2003 replaced everything. He bought a new late2001 Evinrude Ficht 225 not the OMClet me hear the good and the bad.

Thanks


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

the later model fichts are not a bad motor, providing you can find someone that will work on it,, (me), if were older i would say stay away from it,,, I think the ficht engine is one of the reasons OMC went bankrupt,,, i know that is not a omc motor but it is the same technology and epuipment. how many hours are on the motor.


----------



## Rodznreelz (Oct 5, 2007)

I have a 2001 250 Ficht. I bought the engine with a dead cylinder, rebuilt it, and it was great for two seasons. Last year I had a piece of plastic block the starboard side thermostat (trash from the previous rebuild)and the engine overheated with no alarms, losing compression ontwo cylinders. Just got it back together a couple of weeks ago and everything seems to beback to normal.

My opinion is with proper care, the later Ficht models are fine. I would recommend purchasing the evinrude software so you can see how the engine has been treated (temp history, rpm history, etc.). Make sure you use oil for direct inject engines, regular TCW3 will not cut it. Also, I believe there were three crutial upgrades for that year engine being the lower unit, computer upgrade, and fuel injector bolts. Just do your research and I think you will be fine.


----------

